
The Daring Mission That Thwarted a Nazi Atomic Bomb - areoform
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2016/06/winter-fortress-neal-bascomb-heroes-of-telemark-nazi-atomic-bomb-heavy-water/
======
Fej
An important fact that is buried in the article: Nazi Germany never had plans
to build a bomb; they only had an exploratory program which concluded that
they should not. To say that a clandestine mission thwarted their program is
ludicrous. The Nazis themselves decided that a nuclear weapon program would
take far too many resources and abandoned it.

That's not to take away from the accomplishment of the Norwegians, just from
the implication of the sensationalized title of the article and book.

Source: [http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2015/11/13/when-did-the-
allie...](http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2015/11/13/when-did-the-allies-know-
there-wasnt-a-german-bomb/)

